# Problemas con tarjeta TV Terminator



## iglesias (Dic 26, 2005)

Acabo de adquirir una tarjeta capturadora y TV Terminator. Mi problema es que cuando grabo, aparece sin sonido, aunque al ver la TV a través de mi computadora, sí sale el sonido. ¿Qué puedo hacer para solucionarlo?


----------



## Guest (Ene 13, 2006)

Eso se soluciona configurando correctamente los controladores de la tarjeta.

Saludos.


----------



## tecnigroup (Mar 19, 2006)

entra a configuracion del software y ve hacia la opcion captura, alli veras el audio para donde lo envias.


----------



## ahv80 (Abr 10, 2006)

Al instalar el software de la capturadora en un usuario con derechos de administrador, funciona perfectamente, pero cuando se inicia el programa con una cuenta limitada, el programa pide que se instala la ultima version de DirectX, cuando el equipo tiene instalado Windows XP SP2 el el DirectX es el 9.0c.

Si le doy permisos de administrador a la cuenta limitada el programa me funciona bien.
Le he puesto permisos de usuario avanzado pero el problema persiste.

Necesito que el programa funcione en cuentas limitadas.


----------



## juribed (May 26, 2006)

fer dijo:
			
		

> Eso se soluciona configurando correctamente los controladores de la tarjeta.
> 
> Saludos.



gracias pero podrias de cir cual es la configuración correcta?????


----------

